
Is there any software that tracks interdependencies between project items? - jurghnaut
Every kind of project management software that allows timelines I&#x27;ve tried does not allow to make an interdependecy between two project items. Is there one that does?<p>For example, I have two items:<p>1) Bring concrete to the construction site 17-19 November 2018<p>2) Pour concrete 20-25 November 2018<p>and if 1) is delayed, I would like 2) to be automatically moved in time as well.<p>But every piece of software I tried (Dropbox Paper Timeline, Roadmunk etc.) just bumps 2) into a separate timeline without moving it in time.<p>But I cannot start pouring concrete if it&#x27;s not on the construction site! Is this really such an uncommon use case that it gets ignored by every piece of software I found?
======
nikonyrh
This shouldn't be a difficult project to implement, I'm just not sure about
what kind of UI-controls you'd need.

If step 1 is delayed to 26 November how should the step 2 be re-scheduled? It
kinda depends on the work force's availability. Or should it be highlighted
somehow, like please re-schedule this with the supplier?

------
cimmanom
I think the term you’re looking for is “gantt chart”.

------
adobeeee
Visio? Just guessing...

